# halp



## jackasspyro2

so ya friday im getting my first hedgie..im super excited.my gf is getting it for me for our 2year anniversary(which is a super big deal cuz she is normally a cheap gift giver.lol)

but ya...i live in a dorm. 20'X14' room and we keep it pretty cold in here because i live in texas. I have a 20gal long aquarium that im gona keep it in for now(once i get my next paycheck that will change)but my main concerns is keeping it warm.i have read up alot on these lil critters...and im pretty worried about it trying to hibernate.i have talked to the pet store a few times on heating and the lady has assured me that a good heat lamp and a pad should be enough to keep him warm.mainly its at night that im worried about because the heat lamp wont be on...will the pad be enough?


----------



## lane_m

You should look at getting a ceramic heat emitter instead of a heat lamp. They put out only heat and no light so that you can leave it on all day and night. Also, a thermostat (Reptitemp 500 I think it's called) so that it turns itself off and on as necessary. 

Heat pads can be dangerous. I think they should only be used under direct supervision. 

Congrats on your new hedgehog


----------



## jackasspyro2

lane_m said:


> You should look at getting a *ceramic heat emitter instead* of a heat lamp. They put out only heat and no light so that you can leave it on all day and night. Also, a thermostat (Reptitemp 500 I think it's called) so that it turns itself off and on as necessary.
> 
> Heat pads can be dangerous. I think they should only be used under direct supervision.
> 
> Congrats on your new hedgehog


that is a good idea..i didnt know that...thank you very much..thats pretty much exactly what will suit my needs

and i havent gotten it yet!...but when i do prepare for lotsa pics!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

The only way to safely keep an aquarium warm is by using a space heater, which heats up the entire room.

Due to the lack of ventilation with aquariums, using anything else can cause breathing issues. 

The heating pad is an optional source of heat, but NEVER the main source. The heating pad will only warm up that one spot, but the rest of the cage and the air inside the cage will still be cold, thus leaving the hedgie to refuse to roam the cage. 

I would suggest waiting until you can get a proper cage, and then get a ceramic emitter before getting the hedgie. Unless you are willing to heat up the entire room. 

Are you getting from a pet store or a breeder? If breeder, you can ask them to hold the hedgie(with a down payment) until you have a proper cage for the hedgie. They will more than understand. If pet store, then you can also get them to hold, or just wait till they get in new shipment. And if you are getting from pet store...Be sure to read the pet shop stories, especially if you end up getting a female.........................


----------



## jackasspyro2

Immortalia said:


> The only way to safely keep an aquarium warm is by using a space heater, which heats up the entire room.
> 
> Due to the lack of ventilation with aquariums, using anything else can cause breathing issues.
> 
> The heating pad is an optional source of heat, but NEVER the main source. The heating pad will only warm up that one spot, but the rest of the cage and the air inside the cage will still be cold, thus leaving the hedgie to refuse to roam the cage.
> 
> I would suggest waiting until you can get a proper cage, and then get a ceramic emitter before getting the hedgie. Unless you are willing to heat up the entire room.
> 
> Are you getting from a pet store or a breeder? If breeder, you can ask them to hold the hedgie(with a down payment) until you have a proper cage for the hedgie. They will more than understand. If pet store, then you can also get them to hold, or just wait till they get in new shipment. And if you are getting from pet store...Be sure to read the pet shop stories, especially if you end up getting a female.........................


hmm i guess its a exotic pet store(they breed em..so iuno what you would call it) where im getting it.and like i said its only a temp thing(i get paid the 30th of this month)..so i doubt it will be floating belly up in the tank anytime soon.what i dont understand about yall is why everyone hates tanks so much...yes i get they have less air but why not add a fan(im gona use a bid computer fan to constantly blow air into the tank and help circulate things so it isnt stagnant air)....so i think it can last a lil bit in the tank til i build it a badass set up.its gona have good flooring.food.a home and toys.heating also...and with the fan do you still believe the tank will be all that bad for it?

and what do you mean pet shop stories...like horrors?


----------



## Immortalia

With the fan, the hedgie can catch a chill.

If anything, you may want to consider going and buy a large rubbermaid, drill a bunch of holes in it, and use that for a week until you get a new cage. Then you can use the rubbermaid for storage of hedgie stuff. It's just as bad as an aquarium, but with the ability to drill holes, it gives more working room with playing around with ventilation holes. 
Well, here's a comparison thread about aquarium vs bin
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...139&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=aquarium+bin

As for pet shops, just might be wise to see how they actually care for their hedgies. Are they kept in a group? Do they have a proper and SAFE wheel?(most hedgies NEED wheels in their cage) What food are they on? Do they have decent space? Are males and females separated?(many pet shops don't always understand that male + females = babies, and many here have gone home, then woken up to a bloody cage of dead babies http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...4&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=pet+shop+store ) 
Though there ARE some pet stores who actually KNOW their stuff. So do some research so YOU know how they should be taken care of, and so you can also KNOW if the pet store knows what they are doing.


----------



## jackasspyro2

Immortalia said:


> With the fan, the hedgie can catch a chill.
> 
> If anything, you may want to consider going and buy a large rubbermaid, drill a bunch of holes in it, and use that for a week until you get a new cage. Then you can use the rubbermaid for storage of hedgie stuff. It's just as bad as an aquarium, but with the ability to drill holes, it gives more working room with playing around with ventilation holes.
> Well, here's a comparison thread about aquarium vs bin
> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...139&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=aquarium+bin
> 
> As for pet shops, just might be wise to see how they actually care for their hedgies. Are they kept in a group? Do they have a proper and SAFE wheel?(most hedgies NEED wheels in their cage) What food are they on? Do they have decent space? Are males and females separated?(many pet shops don't always understand that male + females = babies, and many here have gone home, then woken up to a bloody cage of dead babies http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...4&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=pet+shop+store )
> Though there ARE some pet stores who actually KNOW their stuff. So do some research so YOU know how they should be taken care of, and so you can also KNOW if the pet store knows what they are doing.


but than with the large rubbermaid wont the living space be too small?i thought they need like 4sqare feet or sumthin of that sort.

and as for the store..not sure..all they sell is exotics...not much mass quantity of anything..so i hope they take care of it...they are the only place around that sells em.i saw a few breeders on criagslist but nothing reputable.and back to the store its pretty far from me so i cant drive all the way there just to check it out..ill get back to you on the living conditions when i check it out friday..from the sounds over the phone they knew what they where talking about


----------



## Bengall77

I use a 106 Qt. Sterilite plastic bin from Wal-Mart. It's roughly 2.5 Square feet which is the minimum for a hedgehog. Most people say that the rule of thumb is 2 sq. feet after the wheel, food bowls, and a hiding place are added. I used a soldering iron to melt ventilation holes all along the top 1/2lf of the bin. This provides much more ventilation than a glass aquarium which can be heavy, difficult to clean (because of moving it) and traps moisture which is a breeding ground for bacteria and mites. They're also expensive if you get the correct size whereas the Sterilite bins cost $5-10, are light weigh, and can be modified.

Once I saw how big my little boy was getting I bought a second, smaller sterilite container (25 qt. I think) and used a plastic gutter to create a bridge. I used the soldering iron to cut the holes in the plastic bins and a hack saw to cut the gutter in two 5 inch sections. I used plastic zip ties to hold everything in place. Since the second bin has short sides I melted extra vent holes into it so that I can keep the lid on the bin.




























I'm not sure how heat emitters and heat lamps work with these plastic bins. Since I keep my house at a steady 76-78 and I live in Florida I don't really have to worry about it.

If you are worried about ventilation and heating you may want to look into the C&C cages that are made from coroplast (corrugated plastic) and the wire square shelf sets that you can buy at Wal-Mart, Target etc...

Here's a website that shows different variations and how to build them.
http://www.guineapigcages.com/

Also, don't forget to check out the thread of cage examples.
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860


----------



## Immortalia

Considering this is a temp cage (~1 week) I'd prefer smaller space over poor ventilation.

I guess it depends on your preference. As long as a proper wheel(non mesh, non silent spinner... :lol: ) can fit in there, a week of smaller living space until you build/buy a larger cage, should be fine. Obviously, you have to go with whatever works for you. Plus, with the bin, it's MUCH lighter than the 20gal glass tank, which will make it much easier to clean in the long run. Then you have storage space once you get the actual cage all set up ^_^ And as Bengall said, if you don't mind having your place put up to 76F for that little bit of time, then that's also one less worry, and just get the ceramic heat emitter set up for the permanent cage, then drop your a/c again ^_^

Off the HHC website breedershttp://hedgehogcentral.com/breederusa.shtml listing, there IS one listed in Texas. I'm not sure how far they are from you, perhaps even contacting them to see if they know of other reputable breeders in your area might be a good idea as well. And I'm sure there are bound to be some here who might know someone in TX as well. But this is all depends on how your experience at the pet store goes on Friday. Though I do hope it all goes well! ^_^

And definitely check the behavioral section of the forum for different tricks on how to get your hedgie accustomed to you ^_^


----------



## jackasspyro2

Bengall77 said:


> I use a 106 Qt. Sterilite plastic bin from Wal-Mart. It's roughly 2.5 Square feet which is the minimum for a hedgehog. Most people say that the rule of thumb is 2 sq. feet after the wheel, food bowls, and a hiding place are added. I used a soldering iron to melt ventilation holes all along the top 1/2lf of the bin. This provides much more ventilation than a glass aquarium which can be heavy, difficult to clean (because of moving it) and traps moisture which is a breeding ground for bacteria and mites. They're also expensive if you get the correct size whereas the Sterilite bins cost $5-10, are light weigh, and can be modified.


how big was he before you added the room?and like i said once payday comes around i was gona do something like this..but stack it..i know the ramps need walls...but what do most ppl make ramps out of?wood?plastic?what do they use to hold it in the container(probally not glue..or screw(wouldnt that be too sharp))


----------



## nikki

i don't understand the rationallity of people wanting to keep mammels in something that was constructed to keep fish in. You wouldn't put fish in the bottom part of a plastic bottom cage, just because its only for a few days...because the cage is mean for mammels not fish. But they see nothing wrong with putting a hedgie in a tank meant for fish not mammels...?


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> i don't understand the rationallity of people wanting to keep mammels in something that was constructed to keep fish in. You wouldn't put fish in the bottom part of a plastic bottom cage, just because its only for a few days...because the cage is mean for mammels not fish. But they see nothing wrong with putting a hedgie in a tank meant for fish not mammels...?


easy rational.its an animal.they are from the wild.i figure my tank is safer than outside so my tank shouldnt harm him...its a temp deal..not forever...it will have everything it needs in the tank...so meh.get it now


----------



## nikki

no actually i don't..in the wild they aren't confined in a small unventilated space...Even lining your bathtub with fleece and putting in a heat emitter would be safer....but that's just my opinion..


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

Keeping hedgehogs arnt as hard as it sounds. The tank will be fine as long as you heat it enough until you get payed. And most pet shops know what they are doing when caring for hedgies, they just dont care enough to make sure that they dont get pregnant so if you get a girl, just do some reading up on hedgie birth and pregnancy. It will be fine, they really arnt that hard to keep, trust me. And a tank isnt the best home for one, but your hedgie IS NOT going to die by being in it for a week. :lol: 

You will be fine, take your time and get all the stuff you need for your hedgie and then when you have it all, move him/her over into the NEW cage.

Good luck, and relax


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> no actually i don't..in the wild they aren't confined in a small unventilated space...Even lining your bathtub with fleece and putting in a heat emitter would be safer....but that's just my opinion..


i realy am sorry if this comes off mean..im pretty exicted about getting my first hedgehog.he will be my new best friend i promise you that. im gona take care of him and do everything i can to make him happy...but to me its still just an animal.i notice in your sig that you have quite a few animals.thats great.seems like this is your passion so i hope this doesnt hurt your feeling in anyway.i thought your post was pretty mean..i think its gona be fine and its only a temp thing.how can the tank with a full set up(and a fan as i have said before) worse than the outside.you make it sound like i shouldnt get one...and thats a complete buzz kill.i sure hope you didnt mean it like that..bUuut thats how i saw it....im sure my lil friend will be fine.he will live in a tank for a bit..and that ima build him a super set up.just dont have the funds for everything at this very moment.a few weeks in a tank wont hurt.

nikki if you want to talk more keep it to pms.

i got the info i was looking for.if the mods could /thread


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

i PMed you


----------



## LizardGirl

> easy rational.its an animal.they are from the wild.i figure my tank is safer than outside so my tank shouldnt harm him...its a temp deal..not forever...it will have everything it needs in the tank...so meh.get it now


Just thought I'd mention that pet hedgies are NOT wild animals. These are captive bred, practically helpless animals. Comparing them to an animal that could survive in the wild is not very accurate.

Nikki is right that tanks are not suitable, for so many reasons. Yes your hedgie might be able to survive if kept in one but that doesn't mean they should. Temp is fine, but long term housing it is not a good option.

I didn't see anything wrong with her posts, she was only saying that tanks aren't made for hedgies and aren't very good to house one. About the bath tub, that was a legitimate suggestion which would actually work well if you wanted.


----------



## Nancy

Aquariums are meant for fish, not animals. I suggest you wait until you have the proper cage before you get the hedgehog. Putting him in a tank and then switching him to a different cage is only going to add stress that can be avoided by having the proper cage setup to begin with.


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> Just thought I'd mention that pet hedgies are NOT wild animals. These are captive bred, practically helpless animals. Comparing them to an animal that could survive in the wild is not very accurate.
> 
> Nikki is right that tanks are not suitable, for so many reasons. Yes your hedgie might be able to survive if kept in one but that doesn't mean they should. Temp is fine, but long term housing it is not a good option.
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with her posts, she was only saying that tanks aren't made for hedgies and aren't very good to house one. About the bath tub, that was a legitimate suggestion which would actually work well if you wanted.


lol i know as well as i do it was her tone(as silly as that sounds)..you know what i mean(she could have put it alot nicer)...im not gona argue to much with a mod...no good will ever come with it...ill stop now but rar.

/rant


----------



## nikki

Thanks lizardgirl, i was just trying to make him understand that there are other options..


----------



## HedgeMom

jackasspyro2 said:


> lol i know as well as i do it was her tone(as silly as that sounds)..you know what i mean(she could have put it alot nicer)...im not gona argue to much with a mod...no good will ever come with it...ill stop now but rar.
> 
> /rant


But your tone comes across as "I'm gonna do what I want because I know more than the experts on this forum" and you're arguing with everyone.

Seriously, you're getting some great advice and you're ignoring it. You're also getting some bad advice which you probably will go along with. Which is sad for your hedgehog.

Glass aquariums are not healthy. You cannot create circulation without creating a draft, which can be deadly. Glass aquariums are not easy to keep clean. They often harbor bacteria in the seams.

You want a hedgehog. You either do the right thing or not. This advice is based on years or decades of experience. It's not made-up fake stuff designed just to make your life difficult. It's focus is to keep your hedgehog safe, healthy and happy.

Yes, hedgehogs can live in an aquarium. No, they won't thrive in an aquarium. They can live in a plastic shoebox, they can live in a dresser drawer but it's not the best life, it's not good and they shouldn't.

You're going to do what you want but I suggest you apply some of the great advice you've gotten and give your hedgehog (who is not an IT, btw) a long healthy, happy life.


----------



## krbshappy71

One of your first posts said


> like i said its only a temp thing(i get paid the 30th of this month)..


A later post from you says,



> a few weeks in a tank wont hurt.


A few weeks, imo, is longer than ideal and I can see where this living condition would be a bigger concern than one week.


----------



## jackasspyro2

HedgeMom said:


> But your tone comes across as "I'm gonna do what I want because I know more than the experts on this forum" and you're arguing with everyone.
> 
> Seriously, you're getting some great advice and you're ignoring it. You're also getting some bad advice which you probably will go along with. Which is sad for your hedgehog.
> 
> Glass aquariums are not healthy. You cannot create circulation without creating a draft, which can be deadly. Glass aquariums are not easy to keep clean. They often harbor bacteria in the seams.
> 
> You want a hedgehog. You either do the right thing or not. This advice is based on years or decades of experience. It's not made-up fake stuff designed just to make your life difficult. It's focus is to keep your hedgehog safe, healthy and happy.
> 
> Yes, hedgehogs can live in an aquarium. No, they won't thrive in an aquarium. They can live in a plastic shoebox, they can live in a dresser drawer but it's not the best life, it's not good and they shouldn't.
> 
> You're going to do what you want but I suggest you apply some of the great advice you've gotten and give your hedgehog (who is not an IT, btw) a long healthy, happy life.


seriously i did thank everyone that gave me great advice and wasnt i jerk about it.i asked the mods to close threads they did not.so im going to take that as i get to keep speaking my mind about the matter.i have already said its a temp thing..i no its bad for it...but what i also have said is i realy realy realy dont like the no it all aditude of some of yall on here..i get it..yall know more than i do..but that doesnt mean yall should jump on me for not being an expert.stop being a buzz kill.isnt this forums about helping ppl learn about hedgehog?right now i fell your not doing that...stop taking my words literal.i already said he will be my new best friend.all i want is a new pet...o maybe i should better explain my situation to you..im a full time student i take 15hours and i work 20+hours a week.im a busy person and im up alot at night..thats why i came to the conslusion to get a hedgie..its something different.he will be up at nite..so will i...seemed like a good idea.i cant get him his perfect set up right away..but i want it now becuase i find it will be relaxing and cool..his set up will be close to perfect but i guess close isnt good enough for you.stop being so discouring and if you feel like you or anyone else has anymore to say to me KEEP IT TO PMS as i have ask nicely before


----------



## nikki

posts are not "kept to PM" just because you don't like what's being said..its an open forum, where topics are discussed openly, if you didn't want that you shouldn't have posted on an open forum. You asked a question and it was answered...all but 1 answer said it isn't healthy to do what you want to do. One answer, from a new inexperienced member said it would be ok and that's what you want to believe, because it agrees with what you want to do. We aren't here to coddle people. This forum is to promote the health and welbeing of hedgehogs, not to pat their owners on the back to make them feel good when they aren't behaving in the best interest of their hedgehog. Our main concern is the hedgehogs not the owners. Sorry if everyone here didn't try to make you feel good. 

You've been told by many people its a bad idea, and that changing from one "cage" to another within a week or a few weeks of getting the hedgie is going to cause more, unneccesary, stress for the hedgehog, just to make you happy? You want us to say this is fine, when it isn't. As Nancy suggested you would be better off waiting till you have a proper cage before getting your hedgehog. 

But I have the impression, maybe i'm wrong, I hope I am, that you're going to do what you want to do no matter what any experienced owner says, and no matter the effect on Your hedgie. 

Also mods don't close threads just because the original poster doesn't like what's being said or feels they have the answer they want.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> posts are not "kept to PM" just because you don't like what's being said..its an open forum, where topics are discussed openly, if you didn't want that you shouldn't have posted on an open forum. You asked a question and it was answered...all but 1 answer said it isn't healthy to do what you want to do. One answer, from a new inexperienced member said it would be ok and that's what you want to believe, because it agrees with what you want to do. We aren't here to coddle people. This forum is to promote the health and welbeing of hedgehogs, not to pat their owners on the back to make them feel good when they aren't behaving in the best interest of their hedgehog. Our main concern is the hedgehogs not the owners. Sorry if everyone here didn't try to make you feel good.
> 
> You've been told by many people its a bad idea, and that changing from one "cage" to another within a week or a few weeks of getting the hedgie is going to cause more, unneccesary, stress for the hedgehog, just to make you happy? You want us to say this is fine, when it isn't. As Nancy suggested you would be better off waiting till you have a proper cage before getting your hedgehog.
> 
> But I have the impression, maybe i'm wrong, I hope I am, that you're going to do what you want to do no matter what any experienced owner says, and no matter the effect on Your hedgie.
> 
> Also mods don't close threads just because the original poster doesn't like what's being said or feels they have the answer they want.


i like it closed because i didnt want it to get outa hand and cause me banning.if you dont mind me arguing with ppl than i can do that all day.pm just keep the mess out of the thread and try to keep it clean.but watever.i could care less about that if you dont either.if its an open forum than im entitled to my own opinion correct.i have noted that it isnt in the best nature of the hog what i am doing...yall have reminded me of that many of times...but realy i doubt its gona die from a little tank action.im building it a cage when i get paid.i realy do appriciate the advise on here.i plan to ask some more once i get the hedgehog..any input helps.im new to em i get that..but remeber nobody noes everything...if i realy thought 
it die in the short time in the tank than i wouldnt be doing it...but its an animal..when was the last time you were stressed out?did it kill you..hopefully not..i dont want to wait.the only time before xmas i can get it is 2moro.so its than or wait many months.alot of yall realy have a problem with this but thats ok..fudge it..ima keep my hedgie tomorro no matter what..ima take pics and show yall it because i shall be so proud and there will probally be pics of its set up in it....i realy do wonder about yall..do you care more of the hogs well being or yalls own.why did you get one in the first place?was it not just a pet...i think too many of yall are very close to the animals and treat em like a kid or something..lol


----------



## nikki

those of us here that breed hedgies and most here that own them consider them part of the family, just like any "pet". I treat my 2 dogs, 4 cats, macaw and 10 hedgehogs just as if they were a child, and put their well being in front of my own. As do many others. I hope you are happy with your hedgie once you get it...


----------



## Kalandra

I will note first I haven't read this full thread, but I feel the need to respond to this comment as stress is a very real concern and is something we should try to avoid when possible.

"when was the last time you were stressed out?did it kill you.."

Please do not compare a hedgehog to a human when it comes to stress and their health. We are much larger and very different from hedgehogs. We can eat and do things that a can be very harmful to a hedgehog. Many hedgehogs get very stressed when their habitat is changed. This stress can cause them to go on hunger strikes, have green stools, and cause other issues. These things can impact their health negatively. Does it kill them? Well hopefully not, but their lives are much shorter than ours and stress can shorten those lives even further. Sick hedgehogs can be very expensive and time consuming to care for.

If you cannot afford an expensive cage, why not invest in a sterlite tub, connect two of them with a pvc pipe, cut holes in it for good ventilation. This is an approved cage for a hedgehog. It is also very easy to move, cheap and easy to keep clean. I've used such a setup for over 14 years.


----------



## Immortalia

jackasspyro2 said:


> i realy do wonder about yall..do you care more of the hogs well being or yalls own.why did you get one in the first place?was it not just a pet...i think too many of yall are very close to the animals and treat em like a kid or something..lol


I fully admit that every single one of my animals are my "kids". I see them as my kid, I love them like they ARE my kids and I care about them AS my kids. I don't see them as "just a pet". I too am in school still, and my animals are my stress relief. If I get sick, I pop some pills and sleep it off. If my animals get sick, vet appointments are made, and I stay with them the entire time, and tend to them for hours daily. I've even skipped my high school chemistry exam because my dog was dying... Even my mom has gotten used to calling them her GRANDKIDS. When I tell my dog(the white one) to "find grandma" he'll actually go look for my mom. My horse CALLS for me when she hears and sees me walking over to her, and it just gives you the warmest feelings inside.

To own a pet, is to hold the well being of a living breathing creature in your hands. You and you alone can decide how well you care for your pet. And if you are going to commit to take the life of another living creature into your hands, then I would hope you would treat them as a living creature, and give them the quality life that you can give them. THAT is the SILENT AGREEMENT we give our animals when we take them into our homes. That we take care of them to the best of our ability, to ensure they are safe, well fed, well cared for. Proper vet services given when needed in a timely manner to reduce suffering.

I know of MANY who would rather give up a LUXURY for themselves, in order to ensure their "pet" gets the best of care. I know people who work 2 jobs, just so they can take in rescue animals, people who eat plain pasta, just so their animals get to eat quality food.

This is all a personal choice...We CHOSE to take them into our homes, into our hearts. THEY have NO CHOICE as to the life they get. And can only hope their owners know better and know how to properly care for them. One of my dogs(the little fluffy one in my sig) was bought by a family who THOUGHT they could take care of the puppy. They fed him crap food, locked him in a cage, and tossed him out the door when they didn't want him anymore. Even now, 8 years later, he still has the mental scarring, and gets depressed just from scolding, or lack of constant comfort.

Sorry for the long story, but these "kids" hit very close to my heart.

But either way, to each their own. We all gave you some advice, including some cheap rubbermaid advice. I just hope your hedgie doesn't get respiratory problems in the tank, or catch a chill from the fan you're going to have blowing into the tank and get sick with an URI. Where you will have to take the hedgie to the vet(have you found one in your area yet?) and get treated, as URI's can quickly become deadly.

So good luck with your hedgie. I hope that you will take the advice given to heart. 
As for waiting, I waited 5 years for a horse, 2 years for a hedgie, 1 year for a chinchilla.


----------



## jackasspyro2

Kalandra said:


> I will note first I haven't read this full thread, but I feel the need to respond to this comment as stress is a very real concern and is something we should try to avoid when possible.
> 
> "when was the last time you were stressed out?did it kill you.."
> 
> Please do not compare a hedgehog to a human when it comes to stress and their health. We are much larger and very different from hedgehogs. We can eat and do things that a can be very harmful to a hedgehog. Many hedgehogs get very stressed when their habitat is changed. This stress can cause them to go on hunger strikes, have green stools, and cause other issues. These things can impact their health negatively. Does it kill them? Well hopefully not, but their lives are much shorter than ours and stress can shorten those lives even further. Sick hedgehogs can be very expensive and time consuming to care for.
> 
> If you cannot afford an expensive cage, why not invest in a sterlite tub, connect two of them with a pvc pipe, cut holes in it for good ventilation. This is an approved cage for a hedgehog. It is also very easy to move, cheap and easy to keep clean. I've used such a setup for over 14 years.


thank you it is noted that stress is super duper bad for them..i will remember that.as for the tub i live in a dorm..as i have said before..so space is limited which is why i must wait til pay day..than i will build a multi floored set up(plenty of room to go up..but not alot of floor space here so i cant just connect two with a tube sadly


----------



## nikki

You do realize that many many hedgehogs will not use multi-level cages? So even if you get one that is multi-level you need to make sure the mail level is big enough if it decides to not use the other levels. There was even one hedgie that went on a hunger strike when put in a multi-level cage and had to be moved back to a one level cage before it would eat.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> You do realize that many many hedgehogs will not use multi-level cages? So even if you get one that is multi-level you need to make sure the mail level is big enough if it decides to not use the other levels. There was even one hedgie that went on a hunger strike when put in a multi-level cage and had to be moved back to a one level cage before it would eat.


ya i know..sadly they are wierd animals no two are alike(that one of my main reasons for getting one)..if it doesnt like it than i shall adress that problem as it comes.til than i cant say because it isnt here yet


----------



## FiaSpice

Immortalia said:


> I know of MANY who would rather give up a LUXURY for themselves, in order to ensure their "pet" gets the best of care. I know people who work 2 jobs, just so they can take in rescue animals, people who eat plain pasta, just so their animals get to eat quality food.


That's almost what I did. I kinda dropped the "human food" budget so I can buy new cages and a bag of food for my new guy. They didn't chose to be adopted and they deserves the best I can give.



jackasspyro2 said:


> ...as for the tub i live in a dorm..as i have said before..so space is limited.


That's making me ask the question, if you don't have enough space, have trouble keeping it warm, why don't you wait that you're on your own before you get one?


----------



## jackasspyro2

Immortalia said:


> I fully admit that every single one of my animals are my "kids". I see them as my kid, I love them like they ARE my kids and I care about them AS my kids. I don't see them as "just a pet". I too am in school still, and my animals are my stress relief. If I get sick, I pop some pills and sleep it off. If my animals get sick, vet appointments are made, and I stay with them the entire time, and tend to them for hours daily. I've even skipped my high school chemistry exam because my dog was dying... Even my mom has gotten used to calling them her GRANDKIDS. When I tell my dog(the white one) to "find grandma" he'll actually go look for my mom. My horse CALLS for me when she hears and sees me walking over to her, and it just gives you the warmest feelings inside.
> 
> To own a pet, is to hold the well being of a living breathing creature in your hands. You and you alone can decide how well you care for your pet. And if you are going to commit to take the life of another living creature into your hands, then I would hope you would treat them as a living creature, and give them the quality life that you can give them. THAT is the SILENT AGREEMENT we give our animals when we take them into our homes. That we take care of them to the best of our ability, to ensure they are safe, well fed, well cared for. Proper vet services given when needed in a timely manner to reduce suffering.
> 
> I know of MANY who would rather give up a LUXURY for themselves, in order to ensure their "pet" gets the best of care. I know people who work 2 jobs, just so they can take in rescue animals, people who eat plain pasta, just so their animals get to eat quality food.
> 
> This is all a personal choice...We CHOSE to take them into our homes, into our hearts. THEY have NO CHOICE as to the life they get. And can only hope their owners know better and know how to properly care for them. One of my dogs(the little fluffy one in my sig) was bought by a family who THOUGHT they could take care of the puppy. They fed him crap food, locked him in a cage, and tossed him out the door when they didn't want him anymore. Even now, 8 years later, he still has the mental scarring, and gets depressed just from scolding, or lack of constant comfort.
> 
> Sorry for the long story, but these "kids" hit very close to my heart.
> 
> But either way, to each their own. We all gave you some advice, including some cheap rubbermaid advice. I just hope your hedgie doesn't get respiratory problems in the tank, or catch a chill from the fan you're going to have blowing into the tank and get sick with an URI. Where you will have to take the hedgie to the vet(have you found one in your area yet?) and get treated, as URI's can quickly become deadly.
> 
> So good luck with your hedgie. I hope that you will take the advice given to heart.
> As for waiting, I waited 5 years for a horse, 2 years for a hedgie, 1 year for a chinchilla.


wells since we are all getin touchy feely here is my story. back at my house i own one dog.but there we have 3dogs.1cat.and a bunny who recently died(he was awsum.very sad when he went)..i have been away for school now for almost 2years..i love my dog to death.she isnt the same when im not around.my mom calls every once in a while to talk and she always says how sparky(my dog) just waits by the window all day hoping ill come home.i have had that dog since i was super tiny.she is 9 now gona be 10 soon.i miss her alot.school is tough.its no easy matter im trying to be an engineer and that require alot of work.i have good grades but i bust my ass for em.i have a gf too...that also takes alot of time outa my hands(we are about to celebrate our 2year anniversary this saturday actually)and with working alot it gets very stressful.i work to keep my mom aflot.she doesnt get paid enough and she is a single mom now supporting 2kids(my lil sis just left for school this year.so that makes a total of 4kids she has and has always had to take care of us on our own)..i realy dont have alot of free time to hang with my friends.my gf gets crazy sometimes.and school and work are never fun.i like animals.not as much as yall but i can relate(my pashion is kars.i own a 92 nissan 240sx.and im heavy into racing.mainly just drifting)..so i see how you put everything aside for what you care about..yall act like just because its in a tank for a bit it makes me a bad owner..to me yall make it sound like im sum super evil guy who will beat the hedgie and do everything in my power to hurt it...haha which isnt true at all.im getting the guy has a new friend to keep my company during the late nites of studying.weekends i work.12 hour shifts.every weekend til xmas.im actually skipping the first part of friday classes just to go get him/her(not sure yet).the breeder/pet shop is very far from me.its an 1.5 hour drive.very far for me having to be back very soon.im waking up at 630 to get there in time(i have to drive through traffic so it will take longer)...this is my only shot.if not tomorro than there wont be another day anytime soon.i need a stress reliever.im sure this guy will be it.i do alot.i hardly ever do anything for myself thats why i took such offense when yall said wait..but yall didnt know my story so i guess its ok.ill do my best to make sure it has the best home.i dont want it to die.i want it to be healthy and live a long time.so wish me luck tomorro.i hope i get a keeper.


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> That's almost what I did. I kinda dropped the "human food" budget so I can buy new cages and a bag of food for my new guy. They didn't chose to be adopted and they deserves the best I can give.
> 
> That's making me ask the question, if you don't have enough space, have trouble keeping it warm, why don't you wait that you're on your own before you get one?


read my new post and you will know why


----------



## FiaSpice

jackasspyro2 said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost what I did. I kinda dropped the "human food" budget so I can buy new cages and a bag of food for my new guy. They didn't chose to be adopted and they deserves the best I can give.
> 
> That's making me ask the question, if you don't have enough space, have trouble keeping it warm, why don't you wait that you're on your own before you get one?
> 
> 
> 
> read my new post and you will know why
Click to expand...

I know you might love pet, but having one is also thinking about him/her and not just beeing "selfish" and want it because it releaves stress. Yes they do and they are amazing, but if it's trouble just to buy a sterligt bin and keeping him/her warm, what would it be when he/she need a vet in emergency in the middle of the night on a hollyday? (trust me, it happends...)

You know, I waited 21 years before owning a pet, cause I couldn't care for it as much as I wanted (and mainly because of my parents).

Just another tought, I wouldn't buy from a petstore, most of the time they are overpriced, from unknown background and kept in not-so-good condition. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LizardGirl

The main problem here is that many of posters here are very experienced owners and are trying to give you the advice you need to keep your potential hedgie safe and healthy. It is extremely difficult when a new member comes on, asks for help, and then insults the people who replied and doesn't take the advice seriously. We DO see our pets as our children. We care about their wellbeing. We can't control what others do, but we try our best to educate our members about proper care. If you want to twist it to make it sound like we're the bad guys, have at it. Like Nikki said, we aren't here to pat backs. 

You've gotten some great advice and constructive criticism. Please read it, and decide if a hedgie is the right pet for you. If you think you will run into problems it might be a good idea to wait until you have more time/space. I wish you and your possible hedgie luck, and I hope you will take our advice seriously. We aren't trying to be mean, we're trying to get a critical point across.


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> I know you might love pet, but having one is also thinking about him/her and not just beeing "selfish" and want it because it releaves stress. Yes they do and they are amazing, but if it's trouble just to buy a sterligt bin and keeping him/her warm, what would it be when he/she need a vet in emergency in the middle of the night on a hollyday? (trust me, it happends...)
> 
> You know, I waited 21 years before owning a pet, cause I couldn't care for it as much as I wanted (and mainly because of my parents).
> 
> Just another tought, I wouldn't buy from a petstore, most of the time they are overpriced, from unknown background and kept in not-so-good condition. Just my 2 cents.


lol.dam i guess i still have to keep explaining myself...i dont think its selfish.i practally kill myself for others.i said alot of what i do is for others.i do too much.so how is one creature comfort selfish?.hmm as for vet..you dont wana know that answer.....as for waiting..if your parents didnt say no dont you think you would have gotten it alot sooner if you could?and its the only dealer around.i have to get from the store.no breeders in my area.


----------



## LizardGirl

Where are you located? Maybe we can help you find a good breeder, or someone who is willing to ship. Sometimes there are small breeders that aren't listed.


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> The main problem here is that many of posters here are very experienced owners and are trying to give you the advice you need to keep your potential hedgie safe and healthy. It is extremely difficult when a new member comes on, asks for help, and then insults the people who replied and doesn't take the advice seriously. We DO see our pets as our children. We care about their wellbeing. We can't control what others do, but we try our best to educate our members about proper care. If you want to twist it to make it sound like we're the bad guys, have at it. Like Nikki said, we aren't here to pat backs.
> 
> You've gotten some great advice and constructive criticism. Please read it, and decide if a hedgie is the right pet for you. If you think you will run into problems it might be a good idea to wait until you have more time/space. I wish you and your possible hedgie luck, and I hope you will take our advice seriously. We aren't trying to be mean, we're trying to get a critical point across.


i have read it.i have researched it alot.i still believe the hedgie is my next pet.your are right alot of yall are very experience in this subject but i think where we dont see eye to eye is the pets themselves.i never have seen any of my pets as children or any love of that magnitude.i care for my dog dearly but its a dog.i love her but it isnt my kid....im pretty sure thats why we argue so much.i just cant see what you see.and that is what i think where the argument starts.


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> Where are you located? Maybe we can help you find a good breeder, or someone who is willing to ship. Sometimes there are small breeders that aren't listed.


galveston.tx.i couldnt find any breeders anywhere close.and as for pet stores i only found the one.

this one to be exact http://sandsexoticanimals.com/


----------



## LizardGirl

Please do not buy from them! They have been brought up from time to time and I would not touch them with a 10 foot pole. Please, please find somewhere besides there to get one.

This thread might help:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2423&p=20036&hilit=exotics#p20036


----------



## lane_m

What you are doing is "short term instant need gratification" and it is definitely not in the best interest of the hedgehog (which is a he or she by the way, not an it). Hedgehogs are not inanamite objects and they are not "stress relievers". It is your job to take care of the hedgehog and put it's needs first - not the other way around. If you purchase an animal it is your job to provide it with the best care that your knowledge will allow. If you are aware and someone (or someones) have taken the time to educate you - then it is dangerous and foolish to do things that you know are not right. 

Also, I do think that a hedgehog could die from stress. We have all seen our beloved hedgies have green, runny poop from stress. Loose stools can quickly dehydrate an animal of such a small size. To a hedgehog moving is very stressful (my female became quite stressed when I changed her to liners) so to move him or her again seems very cruel when you could just wait to get the correct set up first. 

In closing, I think that it's great that you want a hedgehog. They are delightful little creatures and can enhance your life greatly. Shouldn't you use the knowledge you've been given and do your best to enhance theirs?


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> Please do not buy from them! They have been brought up from time to time and I would not touch them with a 10 foot pole. Please, please find somewhere besides there to get one.
> 
> This thread might help:
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2423&p=20036&hilit=exotics#p20036


...dang..than what to do?i only have 2moro to go and get one?and i cant realy get one shipped to me here at school(i have no mailbox..)


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> Please do not buy from them! They have been brought up from time to time and I would not touch them with a 10 foot pole. Please, please find somewhere besides there to get one.
> 
> This thread might help:
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2423&p=20036&hilit=exotics#p20036


also i thought they were ok because it was an exotic pet store..not a name brand thing like petco...my friend bought hers from a pet store like that http://www.zookeeperexotics.com/ZooKeeper/Home.html this is where she got hers at...and never had any problems and its 2 or 3years old


----------



## nikki

> hmm as for vet..you dont wana know that answer.....


now that is a scarey statement. It leads me to believe that you wouldn't take your hedgie to a vet if it needed one. Am I right? One of my hedgies got an URI just from the stress of moving to a new home..this meant i had to make an emergency trip to the Vet at 5pm. Because my regular vet was out of town I had to drive 2 hours to the next nearest vet. I had to pay an after hours fee and for antibiotic that had to be given every 6 hours...day and night. Because of this I had to miss work for 4 days...the vet bill alone was $150, not including the lost pay from work.

You also said that you hope its a "keeper" what are you going to do if you end up with one that takes up to a year to warm up to you? if ever? Have you ever even held a hedgehog before?


----------



## jackasspyro2

lane_m said:


> What you are doing is "short term instant need gratification" and it is definitely not in the best interest of the hedgehog (which is a he or she by the way, not an it). Hedgehogs are not inanamite objects and they are not "stress relievers". It is your job to take care of the hedgehog and put it's needs first - not the other way around. If you purchase an animal it is your job to provide it with the best care that your knowledge will allow. If you are aware and someone (or someones) have taken the time to educate you - then it is dangerous and foolish to do things that you know are not right.
> 
> Also, I do think that a hedgehog could die from stress. We have all seen our beloved hedgies have green, runny poop from stress. Loose stools can quickly dehydrate an animal of such a small size. To a hedgehog moving is very stressful (my female became quite stressed when I changed her to liners) so to move him or her again seems very cruel when you could just wait to get the correct set up first.
> 
> In closing, I think that it's great that you want a hedgehog. They are delightful little creatures and can enhance your life greatly. Shouldn't you use the knowledge you've been given and do your best to enhance theirs?


i think it could die from a ton of stress too..but meh i have already went through all this already.thank you for input tho.i realy am making a huge note of this...everyone realy is on me about this.lol..and i shall enhance its life to the best of my abilitys.you have my word on it.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> hmm as for vet..you dont wana know that answer.....
> 
> 
> 
> now that is a scarey statement. It leads me to believe that you wouldn't take your hedgie to a vet if it needed one. Am I right?
> 
> You also said that you hope its a "keeper" what are you going to do if you end up with one that takes up to a year to warm up to you? if ever? Have you ever even held a hedgehog before?
Click to expand...

no thats a i would if there was one remotely close and i had a kar(which i dont.well..sort of..mine is a race kar..i never take it on the streets).no i havent had one.and honestly im not expecting it to warm up to me...what a keeper is to me is any one of em that isnt albino(i just dont like the looks of them)id be realy happy if i got one that just liked to play(with toys.i dont care if it never wants to cuddle with me.i wont mind that)


----------



## LizardGirl

It isn't legal or safe to ship mammals through mail, especially as you know with hedgie temperature requirements. To ship a hedgehog you have to use an airline, through cargo. If you had one shipped you'd pick it up at whatever airport he or she was sent to.


----------



## nikki

One of my hedgies got an URI just from the stress of moving to a new home..this meant i had to make an emergency trip to the Vet at 5pm. Because my regular vet was out of town I had to drive 2 hours to the next nearest vet. I had to pay an after hours fee and for antibiotic that had to be given every 6 hours...day and night. Because of this I had to miss work for 4 days...the vet bill alone was $150, not including the lost pay from work.

Most hedgehogs do not play with toys of any kind...out of the 10 I have not one plays with toys..they just run on their wheel at night when no one is around.

Are pets allowed in the dorms you live in?


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> One of my hedgies got an URI just from the stress of moving to a new home..this meant i had to make an emergency trip to the Vet at 5pm. Because my regular vet was out of town I had to drive 2 hours to the next nearest vet. I had to pay an after hours fee and for antibiotic that had to be given every 6 hours...day and night. Because of this I had to miss work for 4 days...the vet bill alone was $150, not including the lost pay from work.
> 
> Most hedgehogs do not play with toys of any kind...out of the 10 I have not one plays with toys..they just run on their wheel at night when no one is around.
> 
> Are pets allowed in the dorms you live in?


ya they are..pretty much anything in a tank.fish.rats.lizards(thats one of my main reasons for wainting one)...and they dont even play with tolet paper tubes?


----------



## LizardGirl

Some will play with things, some won't. My boy doesn't like toys much, he dedicates his time to his wheel. :lol:


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> Some will play with things, some won't. My boy doesn't like toys much, he dedicates his time to his wheel. :lol:


really?i thought they all loved toys..or at least those tubes...interesting


----------



## nikki

none of my 10 play with tubes...and what about the vet thing? 

Also you say that pets are allowed in tanks...what happens when you get a cage for your hedgie? won't be in a tank anymore


----------



## FiaSpice

lane_m said:


> What you are doing is "short term instant need gratification" and it is definitely not in the best interest of the hedgehog (which is a he or she by the way, not an it). Hedgehogs are not inanamite objects and they are not "stress relievers". It is your job to take care of the hedgehog and put it's needs first - not the other way around. If you purchase an animal it is your job to provide it with the best care that your knowledge will allow. If you are aware and someone (or someones) have taken the time to educate you - then it is dangerous and foolish to do things that you know are not right.


That's what I meant, with english as a second language, I think I didn't get my point accross like I wanted, you explained what I wanted to.



jackasspyro2 said:


> as for waiting..if your parents didnt say no dont you think you would have gotten it alot sooner if you could?


Well at that time it was about dog, but I'm glad they said no. If I had gotten one at the time it wouldn't have been treated like I would have like and I couldn't bring it with me in appartment and ended up at the SPCA.

As for hedgehog, when I learn about them, yes I was still at my parent's and didn't botter talking about it with them. But I reseached for over 6-7 months before my ex b/f decided to get one on his birthday (living together at that time). It was worth the wait IMO.



jackasspyro2 said:


> ...dang..than what to do?i only have 2moro to go and get one?and i cant realy get one shipped to me here at school(i have no mailbox..)


I don't understand what's the urgency on having it tomorow?

And like LizardGirl said, it's no FedEx or USPS shipping (I don't know in the states, but it's illegal to ship live animal in Canada Post), it's cargo shipment, like if you where flying with you pet.

I've also hear bad things about this place, please don't encourage them by buying there.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> none of my 10 play with tubes...and what about the vet thing?
> 
> Also you say that pets are allowed in tanks...what happens when you get a cage for your hedgie? won't be in a tank anymore


meh hopefully nobody wont tip em off about it...realy i cant seem them getting too mad about it


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> That's what I meant, with english as a second language, I think I didn't get my point accross like I wanted, you explained what I wanted to.
> 
> Well at that time it was about dog, but I'm glad they said no. If I had gotten one at the time it wouldn't have been treated like I would have like and I couldn't bring it with me in appartment and ended up at the SPCA.
> 
> As for hedgehog, when I learn about them, yes I was still at my parent's and didn't botter talking about it with them. But I reseached for over 6-7 months before my ex b/f decided to get one on his birthday (living together at that time). It was worth the wait IMO.
> 
> I don't understand what's the urgency on having it tomorow?
> 
> And like LizardGirl said, it's no FedEx or USPS shipping (I don't know in the states, but it's illegal to ship live animal in Canada Post), it's cargo shipment, like if you where flying with you pet.
> 
> I've also hear bad things about this place, please don't encourage them by buying there.


ill say it again..i work weekends...every weekend until cmas..so between work and school there is no free time to drive far to get the hedgie.2moro is the only day i can do it.


----------



## FiaSpice

^^I mean all the hedgie on the planet won't disapear after tomorow. You can still get one next week, the week after etc. That's what I meant.


----------



## nikki

i think the question is ...Why can't you wait till chistmas?

what college are you at?


----------



## lane_m

jackasspyro2 said:


> meh hopefully nobody wont tip em off about it...


And if someone does? Then what?

I find your lackadaisical approach to the responsibility of owning an animal quite horrifying.


----------



## LizardGirl

I know inevitably this thread will go in the wrong direction, but I'm hesitant to close it... there is still a lot to say and hopefully for jackass a lot to learn. I'll leave it open, but everyone please try to be polite despite the nagging in the back of your head.  

Constructive advice is welcome, but please don't concentrate on bringing out the bad things about this situation only.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> i think the question is ...Why can't you wait till chistmas?
> 
> what college are you at?


texas a&m..and hmm i guess the best answer i can give you is i just need a change of scenery and i need it now


----------



## jackasspyro2

lane_m said:


> meh hopefully nobody wont tip em off about it...


And if someone does? Then what?

I find your lackadaisical approach to the responsibility of owning an animal quite horrifying.[/quote]

than hopefully my cl can cover for me.cl stands for community leader..they are the kids that watch over everyone and work for the school.me and mine are good friends.im in pretty good standings with most of the faculty...and its not that i lack spirit or responsibility...i just come to problems as i see em.everything cant be accounted for.you cant plan out for the world.so why worry over something that hasent happened yet?


----------



## LizardGirl

It is easier to prevent a problem to fix it once the damage is done.


----------



## nikki

> 29. Can I have a pet in my room?
> 
> *The only pets allowed are fish. Birds, snakes, turtles, hamsters, etc are not allowed as pets in your residence hall. *Animals that have been approved by Residence Life on a case-by-case basis as "service animals" in consultation with Disability Services are not pets and can be allowed to stay in a student's room assuming all proper documentation (rabies shots, certifications, etc) has been provided BEFORE the student move in


This is a direct quote from the Texas A&M website of FAQ's regarding dorms.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> This is a direct quote from the Texas A&M website of FAQ's regarding dorms.


ouch sneaky..thats why you wanted to know were i went.meh..no biggie ppl still have em.i doubt pets are their main concern with what i do in my room.


----------



## nikki

they wouldn't even allow a service dog

http://www.kztv10.com/news2005/viewarticle.asp?a=9534


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> they wouldn't even allow a service dog
> 
> http://www.kztv10.com/news2005/viewarticle.asp?a=9534


dang that one was sad.but i dont goto there.different school.i goto a&m galveston/college station..either way i guess im not soposed to have it...but you see pets here all the time.o wellz


----------



## Immortalia

Erm...Question...

For your dorm...Is it shared bathroom/kitchen?

Just because I have a feeling that they WILL tip someone off that you have a hedgie, just because they are bound to catch you cleaning a POOP COVERED wheel in one of their sinks....

Just a thought....


----------



## jackasspyro2

Immortalia said:


> Erm...Question...
> 
> For your dorm...Is it shared bathroom/kitchen?
> 
> Just because I have a feeling that they WILL tip someone off that you have a hedgie, just because they are bound to catch you cleaning a POOP COVERED wheel in one of their sinks....
> 
> Just a thought....


lol i doubt the sink of hedgie will overpower the smell of fish.both my suitemate love to fish.its an awful stink but i dont mind it...and most people here are relaxed..if im not doing anything to bother them directly than they wont go out of their way to say anything about it.

any body else have anything to add...cuz now i must have a covert special super secret hedgie.haha


----------



## nikki

have you considered what could happen the hedgie, you, your roommates, and your CL if someone does report you?


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> have you considered what could happen the hedgie, you, your roommates, and your CL if someone does report you?


yes.i get community service or fined


----------



## LizardGirl

I would think being open and letting them know that you are getting a hedgie is a better idea than hiding him... they are usually not very understanding when they find "smuggled" pets in dorms. Might get a better response with them if you are honest, and avoid troubles later on.


----------



## nikki

they could be punished the same as you, and what would happen to the hedgie? Is it fair of you to put your friends, roommates and CL in that position just because of something you want?


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> I would think being open and letting them know that you are getting a hedgie is a better idea than hiding him... they are usually not very understanding when they find "smuggled" pets in dorms. Might get a better response with them if you are honest, and avoid troubles later on.


haha..no that wont work..it would be best to hid it if im not soposed to have it


----------



## LizardGirl

IMO if you're not supposed to have it, you shouldn't get it. 


Your story isn't matching up...


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> they could be punished the same as you, and what would happen to the hedgie? Is it fair of you to put your friends, roommates and CL in that position just because of something you want?


if i get caught and it has to go than the hedgie must go and live with my mom at my house in htown


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> IMO if you're not supposed to have it, you shouldn't get it.
> 
> Your story isn't matching up...


meh.thats ok.


----------



## LizardGirl

> than hopefully my cl can cover for me.cl stands for community leader..they are the kids that watch over everyone and work for the school.me and mine are good friends.im in pretty good standings with most of the faculty...and its not that i lack spirit or responsibility...i just come to problems as i see em.everything cant be accounted for.you cant plan out for the world.so why worry over something that hasent happened yet?


At first you were saying that everyone at your college was laid back and wouldn't care.



> haha..no that wont work..it would be best to hid it if im not soposed to have it


Now you are saying if you are caught with a hedgie, you'll get community service or fined, and the hedgie would be confiscated or have to be rehomed (to your mother's house).

I have a feeling that it's the second statement that's correct.


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> At first you were saying that everyone at your college was laid back and wouldn't care.
> 
> Now you are saying if you are caught with a hedgie, you'll get community service or fined, and the hedgie would be confiscated or have to be rehomed (to your mother's house).
> 
> I have a feeling that it's the second statement that's correct.


they wont care..they havent yet...would u like me to post a pic of the iguana down the ways...on the other end of the hall a kid has one and never shuts his window..and sigh..there is no winning with yall.cant we leave it at im doing stuff i should but am gona do it anyways despite how much yall nag becuz im very stubborn...but we can keep going if yall like.


----------



## nikki

just so you know an email has been send to your college with this thread attached.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> just so you know an email has been send to your college with this thread attached.


wow are you serious


----------



## nikki

yes i am very serious about the well being of hedgies...sorry


----------



## jackasspyro2

you what **** this im tierd.realy i cant seem to get a break anywhere.good thing is they dont know who i am if you did send this.and if you did amazing show the the kind of person you are.realy all i wanted was one break from all the mess in my life.i have ****ed up family that i have to take care of.i work and keep nothing from it.i do my best in school and i have a gf that theres no end too.i got alot of things realy going wrong on in my life..but i dont drink.i dont do drugs.im a good kid.and if your realy gona act your crazy..i dont seem the harm if the worst thing i do is have a hedgehog when im not soposed to.im not hurting anyone.**** it...realy i wont get one.ill keep being depressed with no hope for tomorro because i cant get a break.thank you for proveing that point.i hope you have a wonderful day crushing my dreams.bye


----------



## FiaSpice

I don't want to come across mean/rue or imply anithing, but if the tought of not having a hedgie makes you REALLY depressed, maybe there's a biger problem than "get a hedgie or not". To me it sounds like a hedgehog is the only way to make you feel better because of your family/work/school... Maybe you should talk to someone about it.

Also it's not because the guy next door has a iguana without a problem that YOU couldn't be reported.


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> I don't want to come across mean/rue or imply anithing, but if the tought of not having a hedgie makes you REALLY depressed, maybe there's a biger problem than "get a hedgie or not". To me it sounds like a hedgehog is the only way to make you feel better because of your family/work/school... Maybe you should talk to someone about it.
> 
> Also it's not because the guy next door has a iguana without a problem that YOU couldn't be reported.


also i have no problem with you.talking never solves anything.by me talking about this is it gona make things better no.are you gona do anything about it?no.what my biggest problem is how i cant get a break.i grew up in a bad family.i have to take care of my mom and siblings when im only a kid myself.i goto school full time so my siblings follow suit.im the first to goto college in my entire family..the first to even attempt it.what gets me really depressed is how i cant get ahead.never can i.i dont have the time to take care of myself.i dont do much fun stuff anymore.im just soOo busy taking care of anyone else that i get left out...and this was the one thing that i had to look forward to in the future.and now some of yall are trying to stop me fine.ill delt with heartless people like you before.its an animal..nikki you need to get out more and realize ppl are more important.ill find a way to make it happen.i always do..but thats why im in this boat...because im the only one who helps further mine and my familys life...it happens.im a big boy..ill move on and keep liveing.no biggie.so meh to everyone who say anything against what i have to do


----------



## lane_m

Besides all of this talk about whether or not you should get a hedgehog given your current situation (I do not think you should) I think it's great that you are "breaking the cycle" and going to college. It's hard to have to take care of other people especially when you are supposed to be the one that gets taken care of. 

Sometimes it's hard to find things to look forward to and it's easier to find external sources to try to make you happy. Happiness should come from inside you... not from somewhere else, be it animal, person or thing. 

Also, seeing as you said you are so busy taking care of everyone else, maybe you should just take care of yourself for a while instead of taking on something else to take care of? 

I hope that you are able to find your way and realize that if you believe you can't catch a break.... you won't.

I will not be contributing any further to this thread.


----------



## FiaSpice

I meant talking to a profressional, a councellor, someone that could help you dealing with all you're going trough. And seeking counseling doesn't make your a crazy person, I think most people will do at leat once in their lives.

It's been said before, but no one is against you, people just doesn't want to see a hedgehog not receiving the proper care and attention he/she deserves. I'm quite new here but on another forum, I saw lots of people that seemed to take care of their hedgie, but when you dig a bit: the person doesn't afford the vet, can't keep it warm enough and gets another one etc. And that's the less horible part.


----------



## jackasspyro2

lane_m said:


> Besides all of this talk about whether or not you should get a hedgehog given your current situation (I do not think you should) I think it's great that you are "breaking the cycle" and going to college. It's hard to have to take care of other people especially when you are supposed to be the one that gets taken care of.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to find things to look forward to and it's easier to find external sources to try to make you happy. Happiness should come from inside you... not from somewhere else, be it animal, person or thing.
> 
> Also, seeing as you said you are so busy taking care of everyone else, maybe you should just take care of yourself for a while instead of taking on something else to take care of?
> 
> *I hope that you are able to find your way and realize that if you believe you can't catch a break.... you won't.*
> 
> I will not be contributing any further to this thread.


lol its wierd you say that one because i say all the time to people if you believe it enough you will make it true no matter what it is.it is hard to do what im doing.realy all of this is no fun..happyness should be within but its hard to be happy with myself.i know where the problem lies..i cant do much about it till i decied to let it go....but i can try to distract myself into being happy(hedgehog)..that works pretty well


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> I meant talking to a profressional, a councellor, someone that could help you dealing with all you're going trough. And seeking counseling doesn't make your a crazy person, I think most people will do at leat once in their lives.
> 
> It's been said before, but no one is against you, people just doesn't want to see a hedgehog not receiving the proper care and attention he/she deserves. I'm quite new here but on another forum, I saw lots of people that seemed to take care of their hedgie, but when you dig a bit: the person doesn't afford the vet, can't keep it warm enough and gets another one etc. And that's the less horible part.


my apologies i also ment i have been to many a professionals and it never seems to help..like i said talking about it wont do much..i no the problem..i just cant seem to do much to fix it.realy i think i could pull off owning it.but now i just dont no...now i dont know what i want..just want to be happy ya feel me.having a furry friend isnt gona solve that problem but it will help....but in the end i still have a problem.what to do...haha life is hard for some and easy for others and i never will get why that must be


----------



## LizardGirl

You sound like you've got a lot on your plate, and I agree that now is probably not a great time to actually own a hedgehog, for you. *However-*

Doing research and sharing experience with others is very fun and rewarding. If you find a good place to get a hedgie, it would be great to spend a little time doing some more research, before getting one. That period of waiting in anticipation for the day to come is fun, exciting, and might boost your attitude.

It would be awful to see someone get a hedgie, which turns out to be a very bad choice for them. I hope there is something out there that will get you out of your depression, without involving a helpless animal.


----------



## jackasspyro2

LizardGirl said:


> You sound like you've got a lot on your plate, and I agree that now is probably not a great time to actually own a hedgehog, for you. *However-*
> 
> Doing research and sharing experience with others is very fun and rewarding. If you find a good place to get a hedgie, it would be great to spend a little time doing some more research, before getting one. That period of waiting in anticipation for the day to come is fun, exciting, and might boost your attitude.
> 
> It would be awful to see someone get a hedgie, which turns out to be a very bad choice for them. I hope there is something out there that will get you out of your depression, without involving a helpless animal.


it realy is sad how i thought i was better than this...i thought i wasnt this depressed anymore but i guess im doing it again.yall are completly right..i shouldnt get one and i wont..its stupid of me too do so for the sole fact if it ever did get hurt id be worse off than before..you shouldnt put all your happyness in a animal.kar.gf...any of that that i do...when things go wrong it make syou worse off than before.thank you everyone for making me realize all this.id treat it like a king if i got one...but kings get old..and i dont need that right now...haha i guess its off to find a new interest.wish me luck
this is gona be my last post.bye everyone.i hope yall have a nice day..as weird as it sounds..now im having a good day too.thank you.bye


----------



## FiaSpice

you can still stay here if you don't have hegdhog, I know some member are in a state where it's illegal so they get there hedgie fix here. At the end of the days, it's up to you to stay or not, but I just wish you luck. I lieved a reall happy life until very recently where my world fell apart, so even people with great happy lives has their down moment sometimes


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> you can still stay here if you don't have hegdhog, I know some member are in a state where it's illegal so they get there hedgie fix here. At the end of the days, it's up to you to stay or not, but I just wish you luck. I lieved a reall happy life until very recently where my world fell apart, so even people with great happy lives has their down moment sometimes


when your world fell apart what did you do to get out of it


----------



## nikki

i'm glad you understand that we are all just trying to help..i know you're probably mad at me but i can live with that if it helped you to understand. Good luck with everything and i do hope you'll stick around here...We're actually not to bad of people


----------



## FiaSpice

jackasspyro2 said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can still stay here if you don't have hegdhog, I know some member are in a state where it's illegal so they get there hedgie fix here. At the end of the days, it's up to you to stay or not, but I just wish you luck. I lieved a reall happy life until very recently where my world fell apart, so even people with great happy lives has their down moment sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> when your world fell apart what did you do to get out of it
Click to expand...

I'm still not getting over it 100%. The same month I lost my job and my fiance of 9 years. Litchi helped a bit, but not much, in fact, her grumpiness made me even more sad sometimes. Having friends that cared helped a lot, but I still get sad and depress (I really did got a "real depression" where I couldn't be arsed to do anything) sometimes, specially since the one year before wedding coundown would have started 20 days ago.


----------



## jackasspyro2

nikki said:


> i'm glad you understand that we are all just trying to help..i know you're probably mad at me but i can live with that if it helped you to understand. Good luck with everything and i do hope you'll stick around here...We're actually not to bad of people


what you did was pretty dirty tactics..realy i dont like how you got the job done...but it helped get the wheels turning.so thank you


----------



## jackasspyro2

FiaSpice said:


> I'm still not getting over it 100%. The same month I lost my job and my fiance of 9 years. Litchi helped a bit, but not much, in fact, her grumpiness made me even more sad sometime. Having friends that cared helped a lot, but I still get sad and depress (I readdy did got a "real depression" where I couldn't be arsed to do anything) sometimes, specially since the one year before wedding coundown would have started 20 days ago.


wow i am truely sorry to hear that.its tough to lose a loved one.if you dont mind me asking what happened?


----------



## Pipkin

Wow this post is heated isn't it.
I think Lizardgirl did the right think not to delete it though. 

Its so nice to see how passionate and to what lengths people will go to for their animals though. Im exactly the same and people look at me like im crazy when i say id put myself in front of a car to save a dog or whatever. I just love animals so much more. 

Like someone said previously i can't remember who, but these little helpless creatures don't ask to be adopted by us, they have to put their trust in us that we will look after them properly and treat them right. If we don't then whats the point in getting one? Its like having a baby, why have one when you can't afford one? 

I'm sorry to say this as well but i think Jackass is still going to get that hedgie, even though i strongly hope he doesn't by the way he has been replying on here. He's apparently already supporting his whole family and about another 5 pets at his moms place, it doesn't sound like he needs the extra need of a hedgie on top of it and the extra money cost. I sincerely hope he was telling the truth above about how you've changed his mind. I just don't think its true


----------



## HedgeMom

jackasspyro2 said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can still stay here if you don't have hegdhog, I know some member are in a state where it's illegal so they get there hedgie fix here. At the end of the days, it's up to you to stay or not, but I just wish you luck. I lieved a reall happy life until very recently where my world fell apart, so even people with great happy lives has their down moment sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> when your world fell apart what did you do to get out of it
Click to expand...

The best way to feel better about yourself is to give something. Since you obviously miss the animal connection, take one hour a week and volunteer at a shelter. Clean cages, walk dogs, teach them things. If there are no shelters in your area, look for someone elderly who might need their dog walked or groomed. Or offer to care for the pets at the college when their owners go home for the weekend.

You might also consider talking to a peer counselor. Yes, an animal will help you feel good about things for a short while, but the honeymoon ends and a pet is just another burden unless you're in a healthy place for you. Sadly, hoarding begins with a depressed person who needs to be needed and gets a pet. And then another one when the honeymoon wears off. And another one and next thing you know, you're on the evening news.


----------



## FiaSpice

jackasspyro2 said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not getting over it 100%. The same month I lost my job and my fiance of 9 years. Litchi helped a bit, but not much, in fact, her grumpiness made me even more sad sometime. Having friends that cared helped a lot, but I still get sad and depress (I readdy did got a "real depression" where I couldn't be arsed to do anything) sometimes, specially since the one year before wedding coundown would have started 20 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> wow i am truely sorry to hear that.its tough to lose a loved one.if you dont mind me asking what happened?
Click to expand...

I PM you since I don't want this thread to go way off-topic.


----------



## jackasspyro2

Pipkin said:


> Wow this post is heated isn't it.
> I think Lizardgirl did the right think not to delete it though.
> 
> Its so nice to see how passionate and to what lengths people will go to for their animals though. Im exactly the same and people look at me like im crazy when i say id put myself in front of a car to save a dog or whatever. I just love animals so much more.
> 
> Like someone said previously i can't remember who, but these little helpless creatures don't ask to be adopted by us, they have to put their trust in us that we will look after them properly and treat them right. If we don't then whats the point in getting one? Its like having a baby, why have one when you can't afford one?
> 
> I'm sorry to say this as well but i think Jackass is still going to get that hedgie, even though i strongly hope he doesn't by the way he has been replying on here. He's apparently already supporting his whole family and about another 5 pets at his moms place, it doesn't sound like he needs the extra need of a hedgie on top of it and the extra money cost. I sincerely hope he was telling the truth above about how you've changed his mind. I just don't think its true


think what you wish.im not getting it..i said they talked me outa it.i was getting one for the wrong reasons..i have bigger problems to tend to.


----------



## jackasspyro2

HedgeMom said:


> The best way to feel better about yourself is to give something. Since you obviously miss the animal connection, take one hour a week and volunteer at a shelter. Clean cages, walk dogs, teach them things. If there are no shelters in your area, look for someone elderly who might need their dog walked or groomed. Or offer to care for the pets at the college when their owners go home for the weekend.
> 
> You might also consider talking to a peer counselor. Yes, an animal will help you feel good about things for a short while, but the honeymoon ends and a pet is just another burden unless you're in a healthy place for you. Sadly, hoarding begins with a depressed person who needs to be needed and gets a pet. And then another one when the honeymoon wears off. And another one and next thing you know, you're on the evening news.


..no..i wont ever turn into the crazy cat lady with a gazillion pets...one is always enough for me.again ill say i have talked to mainly counciler and things of that sort..never worked for me.realy the honey moon never ended with my dog...every day she waited for me too come home..just happy to see me...i was hoping the hedgie would be like that with food or sumthing..just that pure happyness that only animals and babies seem to have..cant volunteer because i have no kar.its a thought tho..ill try to look to see if anythings within walking distance


----------



## Immortalia

HedgeMom gave GREAT advice about volunteering. It always made me feel better to be able to help them, AND it took up a lot of thinking space, as you had to pay attention to what you are doing. See if you can find a place within walking distance, or if you can take a bus there. And many places, once you meet more people there, there'd be carpooling as well. It's just nice to get out and not have to think about your problems, it's a nice escape. 

And while counseling doesn't always help, it would be good to talk to your dr too. Being a student, take advantage of student health care. I know I did. I'm currently taking meds for managing depression, and it took me a VERY long time to work up the courage to do it, and in the end, I dug the hole for myself because I didn't ask for help sooner. 

The only problem with getting a hedgie with the mentality that they will love you, is that not all hedgies are very sociable. One might even end up with one who wants absolutely nothing to do with you. Honestly, creatures like rats are very sociable, and I think it was easier to socialize my ex's snake, as the snake had LOTS of fun wrapping itself around my hands, arms and into my hair :lol: (not saying you should get them, just giving examples). 

Anyways, the best of luck working everything out. I know exactly where you're at, because I'm there too. If you ever want to know how big of a hole I dug myself into, feel free to pm.


----------



## jackasspyro2

all pms replyed


----------

